

Ask HN: What is the must have iOS book for the modern developer. - thingsdoer

I want a solid book to make sure over the past few years or so working in iOS development, I haven&#x27;t missed anything, something that isn&#x27;t a beginners intro, and covers a fairly broad and advanced spectrum.<p>Something that&#x27;s pretty up to date with modern iOS community practices, too, ideally.
======
mlwarren
I think the Big Nerd Ranch book covers (at some level) the broad spectrum of
iOS. It may have some "beginner" feel but it wasn't one of those books where
it goes over simple language constructs for half of the content. I read it
about 6 months ago and I felt it met my needs.

[http://www.bignerdranch.com/book/ios_programming_the_big_ner...](http://www.bignerdranch.com/book/ios_programming_the_big_nerd_ranch_guide_rd_edition_)

------
memracom
Anything with iOS 7 in the title. Definitely stay away from any books before
iOS6 because there have been a lot of changes since the boom days of iOS
books.

Not sure why you want to stick with community practice though. Who says the
community is doing things the right way?

Check out "Functional Reactive Programming on iOS" for a more modern take on
programming in general and how you can leverage it to make iOS apps.

------
mjanuszewski
There are so many great guides on
[https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/navigation/](https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/navigation/),
that you shouldn't look for any book. I highly recommend WWDC materials as
well. Up to date stuff and really well presented.

